# Steer vs porcupine



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 12, 2011)

Well the porcupine won!  At least a small victory.  We went out this morning before work to tend the herd and found our steer had a nose full of quills.  Thankfully it was only half of his nose and the quills weren't in too deep.  Also thankful that he obviously just nudged the porcupine and didn't try biting it like a dog would have.  Tied him up, gave him some extra grain and pulled the quills out.  That was the start to our Monday morning!


----------



## Royd Wood (Sep 12, 2011)

Ouch - Great start to your week then 
Glad we dont have them around Niagara, well at least I dont think we do


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh boy! Hope the rest of the week gets better!!   Glad you were able to get them out!


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Sep 13, 2011)

Happily, Stew's nose seems to be no worse for the wear.  Tuesday morning no new quills.    That was only the 2nd porcupine that we have seen roaming our yard in nearly 8 years.  They normally stay in the woods.  Maybe he was making a go for my garden compost pile.  Hope you all have a great week on the farms!


----------

